# 1980 Schwinn Cruiser



## Tim the Skid (Nov 1, 2018)

Found this 1980 Cruiser locally this afternoon, and on the advice of @Danny the schwinn freak, I purchased it from the original owner who relocated from Huntington Beach, CA to Washington state 20 years ago. The bike has been in storage since then. He purchased it new from Orange Schwinn in Orange, CA.  Start going through it tomorrow. It's the newest bike I own.












I pulled the reflectors, and removed the stem with the foam covered bars and put them on the shelf. Replaced the stem and bars with some Wald cruisers and Schwinn grips.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 1, 2018)

Sure looks minty. Was the original owner an adult when this was purchased?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 1, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Sure looks minty. Was the original owner an adult when this was purchased?



probably around 40 or so when purchased. It's in pretty good shape, I'm looking forward to cleaning it up. Hard to believe these Cruisers are over 30 years old.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 1, 2018)

Well, I am jealous, she’s a beauty. You did great. And I’m hoping I get dibs you ever decide to let it go.


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Nov 1, 2018)

Nice!!  Did you switch out the handle bars between pictures?


----------



## TRUEBLUE1981 (Nov 1, 2018)

Oops didn’t read you last post...sorry


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 1, 2018)

TRUEBLUE1981 said:


> Nice!!  Did you switch out the handle bars between pictures?




Yes, I pulled the stem and bars as a unit so I could save the foam and installed another Cruiser stem I had with some Wald bars and different grips.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 1, 2018)

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Well, I am jealous, she’s a beauty. You did great. And I’m hoping I get dibs you ever decide to let it go.



Thanks for your help and advice Danny, I'm not familiar with bikes this new. I knew you were into these that's why I turned to you for info. Thanks again for the quick replies!


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Nov 1, 2018)

Glad to help! Let me know if you ever need help with anything Schwinn


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 2, 2018)

That's a beauty! And I'm especially partial to that particular blue, which I don't recall seeing on a Cruiser before.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 2, 2018)

Classic! Glad it has someone who will treat it right...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 2, 2018)

These are great bikes. I sold my sky blue 80 to my brother in law about 6 years ago. Hope to get it back some day. Those studded balloons look perfect too!


----------



## Spence36 (Nov 2, 2018)

Gotta put the foamies back on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 2, 2018)

Sharp looking bike Tim. I think I'm partial to the foamies too. Either way it looks like a fun ride.


----------



## Jeff the Skid (Nov 3, 2018)

Very clean! Great score, Tim!


----------

